# Oregon Gorge Winds! Wow!



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Gorge Winds


----------



## dunn4 (Feb 16, 2008)

Nothing like a hurricane while it is freezing


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I was thinking, that would have been a fun drive through The Gorge with the Outback in tow, eh?








The wind surfers were probably loving it!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

I knew Jim (Oregon-Camper) was full of the stuff, but I always thought it was HOT AIR!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

PDX_Doug said:


> I was thinking, that would have been a fun drive through The Gorge with the Outback in tow, eh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


one time through the Gorge with high winds and the Outback in tow was enough for me







, pretty sure it'll be a cold day in ---- before I will take that ride again. White knuckle driving and white faced wife.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

That is awesome....wish it had brought the colder air with it so we'd get some snow.


----------

